# Dart frogs water?



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

i have been told that i need to use RO water in a dart frog terrarium and for misting. Is this necessary? TIA


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

The books I've read have reccomended it so I've been using it for mine.book also states distilled water is ok


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

many options and opinions here,some go with filtered some use ro and replenish some ,ie me use filtered rainwater you must read and chose which you think will fulfill your needs and leanings best,tricky question to answer.
The dart world is full of choices what works well for me might not work for you,all we can do is reserch read, share our experiances and make choices
regards
Stu


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Stu also bottled water works. Only still spring water though.


----------



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

i have used normal tap water for my water feature will it be ok?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

if using tap water allow to stand for at least 48 hours to allow anything harmful to escape such as chlorine. This will kill your frogs if used straight from the tap and not allowed to stand.


----------



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

its been in my tank for over a week now just added plants today. should i condition the water?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

As long as you have no frogs in there you will be ok but never add water straight from the tap once frogs are housed in there otherwise you will have problems.

Try to source which is the best way to get water for your frogs view the options and see which most suits you and your frogs needs.

I would recommened adding BSP drops to your misting water these can help the health of your frogs.


----------



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks thats great thought id have to take it all out the phew. it will prob be another week before i get any frogs so ill start using some other form of water in the mister etc and thanks for help


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

no problem let us know what you choose to use and which frogs


----------



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

think im guna try spring water and im hoping to get some darts


----------



## Pilotgman (Jun 17, 2011)

Have you tried good ol rain water?

I got a water butt for a cheap price from the likes of B&Q and can store about 300 litres of water. Rain is in no short supply here LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Government juice and dechlorinator for me.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I just use tap water and aquarium water conditioner.
Works for me.

Mike


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

iv always used tapwater with no issues i let it stand for 24 hours


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i had a scare when using dechlorinator, 3 frogs dead in a week:gasp:
now i use mineral water and the frogs seem even healthyier than when i used other methods,
mineral water for me is the ONLY way


----------



## wazza (May 29, 2010)

ok thanks for the help hopefully the water alredy in the tank will be ok. going to get some still spring water today as its the easyest and chepeast ive found so thanks again all


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

Gaz1987 said:


> if using tap water allow to stand for at least 48 hours to allow anything harmful to escape such as chlorine. This will kill your frogs if used straight from the tap and not allowed to stand.


If your local water board are using Chloramine instead of just chlorine then standing the water for 48 hours will not remove the chlorine. 

Using bottles of "mineral water" seems like a lottery; they are brands sourced from very different places/chemistries. Treat each one as seperate.

Cheap bottle of dechlorinater + tapwater, or RO, or rainwater if your happy with "your" rain, roof, collection system.

Just an opinion like 

Chris


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I use a combination of HMA and RO. For my misting systems I use RO with BSP drops and a small quantity of Zocal-D.

For standing water (eg. water features, tadpole water) I use HMA (heavy metals axe) filter. There is a lot more in tapwater that is harmful than just chlorine or chloramines, there are also nasty heavy metals, hormones, pesticides etc. HMA and RO filters remove these. The HMA filter however does NOT remove the 'good' minerals like calcium, magnesium etc, only the bad stuff, hence I use this for standing water and tadpole water.

Regarding bottled water, I did a fair bit of testing and checking into this before I made my decision to switch to RO and HMA. As said, there are HUGE differences between brands. For example one brand of water is VERY high in calcium, rock hard with a high pH, and will quickly fur up misting nozzles. The lowest in calcium I found was Volvic, which basically filters through volcanic rock rather than limestone or calcium deposits, but is far too expensive to use for misting water. So you can't even just say use bottled water, as they aren't all equal.

These are just my views of things, I'm not saying that somebody not using my methods is doing anything wrong, just that I chose not to.

Ade


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

There's no answer really you have to try and see what works best for yourself. 

I have been using cheap bottled water for years and had excellent success with it. I add vitamins and calcium to my water but that's it. I also know a few others who also use bottled and are doing well. 

Just try a few and see which you prefer, I would recommend adding vitamins if you can.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> There's no answer really you have to try and see what works best for yourself.
> 
> I have been using cheap bottled water for years and had excellent success with it. I add vitamins and calcium to my water but that's it. I also know a few others who also use bottled and are doing well.
> 
> Just try a few and see which you prefer, I would recommend adding vitamins if you can.


 curious Gaz what do you add vit wise?
Stu


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Curious about the vits aswell.just ordered myself some bsp drops after reading ades post


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I add BSP drops and Calcium. I add vits every few weeks to every week and calcium every once in a while. I always make sure that everything is well in date too.

I should have also added a few posts before like a few people did after that tap water does contain other chemicals this is why I do not use it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gaz1987 said:


> I add BSP drops and Calcium. I add vits every few weeks to every week and calcium every once in a while. I always make sure that everything is well in date too.


 :notworthy:
Stu


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Quick question guys do you just follow the dosage on the bsp drops bottle of 1 drop per 200ml of water or does it need diluting more as its for darts.also what's the liquid calcium brand everyone's using?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use 5 drops for every litre of water and any pure dissolvable calcium can be used, I know there are ones such as Zocal D I think it is, as well as other makes people use.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers gaz


----------

